# Why does boar smell like maple syrup??



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

My miniature hog boar smells like maple syrup. Mind you I am not complaining, it smells good, and my last male smelled like boar taint. Is there a reason for this smell? 
Also that has me wondering, if a boar doesnt smell like taint, are they free of it? I would like to eventually breed this micro boar to a regular sized heritage breed and have a mid sized pig for my personal use. I would love it if this boar didnt have taint.

Just for fun here is the boar. 2 years old, approx 35 pounds










Here are the girls


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

the smell is the boar taint, it's just not offensive to your smeller...

all hogs have taint... not all have it at levels that are a problem, it's more diet and management than anything....

taint to often presented as a bad thing, or something you can get rid of permanently, it's a sex homone byproduct..... all intact males have it... if they don't.... you will need the use of another boar, cause the one without is broken.

Hormones are a necessary component of the reproductive system, they must be present.... you can avoid taint in offensive levels, but taint will alway be present.



www.boartaint.com is good science and a good source of reliable info......


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

My Hamp and Duroc gilts both have that maple syrup smell at times. Is this normal for gilts and sows, as well? 

Is my bacon going to taste like maple syrup? (just kidding, but don't I wish....)


----------



## makizoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Interesting. None of my pigs raised on pasture has had any real noticeable smell (Tam/york crosses and Berkshires). Boars have a transient taint (musky/urine) smell when their breeding, but otherwise nothing. A couple months ago added three Chester White gilts to the herd. They smell like maple syrup and strong too. You can smell it from several feet away. Thought it was from being raised in confinement for the winter, but smell does not seem to be going away. Sent one to butcher last month and the smell is not in the meat raw, during cooking or cooked.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

maybe he's been sneaking off to the Waffle House?


----------



## Sara K (Oct 1, 2008)

I noticed this with the last 3 duroc/hampshire crosses (2 gilts, 1 barrow). I just bought a bred tam/york sow and she has the same smell.

None of these were raised in confinement....as a matter of fact the first three were pretty much free range before I built better fences!!

Sara


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

All of my pigs smell like corn syrup. Not their hide, but their breath. I attribulte it to the corn that I feed them. No problems with "boar taint" or flavoring in the meat of any othe hogs, barrow, gilt, sow or boar.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

What kind of pigs are those lasergrl?
Anna


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

they are a line of mini pigs bred to look like mini hogs, with long snouts and no pot-belly. Some have fused toes and they are called mini mule foots by the original breeder. I preffer to just call them mini pigs.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

My boar smells like mens' cologne. LOL No kidding, when he walks by, that's what it reminds me of. Maybe I should get him some bling to wear around his neck.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

DixyDoodle said:


> My boar smells like mens' cologne. LOL No kidding, when he walks by, that's what it reminds me of. Maybe I should get him some bling to wear around his neck.


Oooh, I think I dated him! :bouncy:


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

RedHogs said:


> the smell is the boar taint, it's just not offensive to your smeller...


Does that mean the same odor that one person perceives as a pleasant 'maple syrup' is perceived by others as 'nasty boar taint?'


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I just bought this boar and he really does smell like maple syrup. I did a google search and this old thread came up. 

I'm curious if the maple syrup scent is any indicator of taint (or lack thereof) in the meat. Or is it just that what smells like maple syrup to me smells like nasty taint to the next person? I think skunk smells like coffee too, so what do I know.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

DixyDoodle said:


> My boar smells like mens' cologne. LOL No kidding, when he walks by, that's what it reminds me of. Maybe I should get him some bling to wear around his neck.


Maybe that is what they called pheremones. If you could only bottle it you would make a million. LOL


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the looks of your mini hogs. Keep us posted on their breeding. Looks like what a lot of us have been looking for!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes i agree. Not sure why they are so hard to sell this year. No one is buying much this year though.


----------

